# Sleeping Too Much?



## Mhuff (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm the proud new owner of a one year old hedgie named Pippa. I've had her for 3 days and everything has been going pretty well except for one thing: She sleeps about 19 hours a day. She lives in my bedroom where the window blinds are always open for natural light and the temperature is about 74 degrees F. She seems to be always sleeping, unless I wake her up. When I wake her up to snuggle with me when I get off of work at 9ish, she just falls back asleep instantly. The only time she is awake, eating, drinking, and running on her wheel is usually from 1 am to 6 am. I'm a new hedgehog owner and I researched a lot before getting her so I know hedgehogs like their sleep but this seems excessive. Is it normal? Also, if I take her out of her cage while she is already awake (around 2 am) and turn the lights on, will that make her want to go back to sleep? 

Thank you!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, that's completely normal.
Most hedgehogs won't get out when there's a light on so you most likely won't see your hedgehog unless you take her out. A lot of them just want to go back too sleep when there's light, especially during the day.
It might be good to buy a simple light on a timer for her so she gets the right amount of light (12-14 hours) a day, natural light isn't that reliable. Some hedgies try to hibernate if they don't get enough light. But your little one sounds just like a normal hedgehog to me. My boy only wakes up after I go to bed and the lights are out.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You said you just got her so I'm assuming it's a baby? Babies hedgies sleep a lot, much like other animals. Sounds like you have a cuddler. :lol:


----------



## Mhuff (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for your advise, I will definitely invest in a timed light. Glad to know her sleeping habits are normal!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie is just a bit over a year old now also. She sleeps 20+ hours a day. She lives to sleep. Her room is completely dedicated to her needs with light cycle and temperature. We have about two hours of 'together time' in the late afternoon and she sleeps the entire time, usually up inside my shirt somewhere. She runs about 1 1/2 hours a night. (Down from 3 hours a night when she was younger. I have an odometer on her wheel.)

I get her out for about twenty minutes late in the night, usually having to fish her out of the burrow in one of her tunnels. At night, I just bring an LED lantern into the room, so it remains very dark. I sit in a chair, fold her up in the bottom of my shirt, and she usually sleeps in the crook of my arm the whole time. It is very calming, and has caused me to doze off myself more than once. (Very rarely, she will be jacked up a bit at night and not really want to be held.)


----------



## Nieds09 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I'm a new owner of a 1 year old hedgehog, her name is Charlie. I put her cage in my room, and she has this tube that connects her actual cage to a play area. I've only had Charlie for 2 days, she spends most of her time inside that tube, although she does come out around 9pm to eat and run on her wheel. But whenever I try to take her out of her cage, she'll run back into the tube. I just wanted to know if this is normal or not? And if there's anything I can do to make her more social? Let me know, thanks!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Does Charlie have a space to call his own, like a little igloo, snuggle sack, hut, etc? Hedgehogs can get anxious if they feel like they're too exposed. Even when I take my hedgehog out, I still take a baby blanket or something with me so he can burrow and hide if he feels exposed


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Nieds, please start a new thread if you have a question. This thread is two years old and it is better to have you question be at the top instead of way at the bottom of a defucnt thread.


----------

